
Show HN: Jarvis, a Messenger bot that reminds you to get things done - lawrencewu
http://lawrencewu.me/jarvis
======
massung
Just a thought: it would be nice if Jarvis could remind someone from my
contacts to do something for me...

Jarvis: "X is reminding you to go to buy eggs."

------
ephimetheus
I does not pick up my time zone correctly. I'm in Germany, does your bot
factor in daylight savings time?

~~~
lawrencewu
Hmm, sorry about that, it should! What city did you put in? I'll try to get
that fixed ASAP.

~~~
wale
I want to work for Jarvis

------
snyp
if you're on iOS why wont you just use Siri for reminders?

~~~
lawrencewu
Personally, I never use Siri because I don't like talking to my phone. I'm
also almost always on Messenger, so I'm sure to get these reminders.

